# Mobile Coffee startup help needed!



## sweetangeluk1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi!

My husband and I are looking to start our own mobile coffee/catering business.

We have recently purchased a vintage van which we are looking to convert as and when our finances allow it (so far it's a slow process!). We have also bought a second hand dual fuel coffee machine so now that we have the main items, i was hoping I could get some advice on the extras that we will need.

From our research, the items we still need to get it up and running are:

a 12v leisure battery, a 1000w inverter, flojet, water softner, water tank, gas cylinder, and a high pressure pump.

Any advice on these items or installation tips would be much appreciated. I realise that we will need to bring in a registered gas engineer, but we are looking to do the fit up ourselves. Also is there anything on the list that is not necessary or that we have missed? Also we are not going to sell hot food and will use cool boxes, so we don't need to worry about running equipment apart from the coffee machine.

We also need to buy a grinder so if anyone has any recommendations that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## sweetangeluk1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Also we are not going to sell hot food and will use cool boxes, so we don't need to worry about running equipment apart from the coffee machine.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What sort of dual fuel machine is it? I use a Fracino C6 grinder on my van and it has been fantastic for the last 4 years. http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Commercial-Coffee-Grinders.html. Sounds like you are pretty much there with everything else you need! Don't forget a waste tank to go under your coffee machine, a knock box and a decent tamper - there are knock boxes and tampers on my site, but for a waste tank, caravan supplies places do them - I can source one for you if you want me to.

Andy


----------



## sweetangeluk1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for that! It's a 2 group gruppo izzo machine. I'll have a look on your website for those extra bits too.

Going into this business is a real leap of faith for us, and although we have done as much research as we can until it's up and running we don't really know what to expect! Any advice you have for starting up would be great.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Where are you based? Have you got a pitch sorted out? If you put the work in, you will make a reasonable living so long as you have a good pitch. If you have any questions about anything please don't hesitate to ask and I'll try my best to answer them!

Andy


----------



## cafeco (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing the same. What sort of high pressure pump will you use? And where can I find one?

Thanks


----------



## Jellinator (Jun 11, 2012)

Festivals are a great location for these, did a spell in a festival coffee pitch when a friend needed a relief supervisor, just ensure your water tank's large enough and you realise the mpg of the vehicle will be close to nothing!


----------



## Fracino (May 16, 2012)

Hi sweetangeluk1,

We manufacture a range of dual fuel machines designed for mobile units. We also supply 1000w inverters, flojet pumps and water softeners. If you would like any more information please contact Hayley at Fracino.








0121 328 5757







[email protected]


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Like Andy I used the c6 and it was faultless, check your battery requirements though a 12v Leisure may not last you in the longterm or an event. An HD battery would last better and an inexpensive split charge would allow you to charge It while the engine is running. I also had a Dual Fuel Fracino which is a great piece of kit as well.

As mentioned the pitch is going to make or break for you guys, events are ok but stay away from the big ones and storing milk in the cool boxes isn't ideal for events either. You will go through a huge amount, so consider your resupply options.

Other than the knock box, also consider your van layout, a good one will flow all the way from simply prepping the cup-refuse disposal. it makes you efficient, better quality and more drinks per hour.

Most importantly..enjoy

Swifty


----------

